# Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 11 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)



## Gustavo Sicha (Jan 30, 2022)

This is a *basic guide* and it will only serve to *unlock *the *Dolby Digital Live *and *DTS Interactive* nothing else using their own *official drivers Realtek Audio*

Guide to enable *Dolby Digital Live* and/or *DTS Interactive*:

1. Uninstall your existing Realtek drivers with Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) and reboot. You will have to *disable the use of signed drivers* (How To Disable Driver Signature Enforcement, How to disable mandatory use of signed drivers)
2. Download and extract zip file containing original Realtek HD audio drivers R2.80 (In my case I use the version *R2.80*).
3. Use Pihto's patch to patch the DLL files (the *password* is ''*realtek*''). The target filenames are listed on the patcher window. They begin with "*rltkAPO64.dll*, *rltkAPO.dll*" and may be in "win32" and "win64" subfolders of the Realtek package. You will have to manually select each file to patch and run the patcher multiple times to patch all matching files.
4. Now run the Realtek setup program. You may be asked to install unsigned drivers. Choose yes.
5. Do not immediately reboot. Instead, open regedit and ensure the "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" registry fix is still present. If not, add it again. You need to create it for that, *select right click on the blank* => *New* => *DWORD (32 bit) value* and then name it ''*DisableProtectedAudioDG*'' with hex value ''*1*''


> REGEDIT4
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio]
> "DisableProtectedAudioDG"=dword:00000001


6. Reboot, and *Dolby Digital Live*/*DTS Interactive* should be available.
7. Working properly on *Windows 11* with Realtek version *R2.80*

This guide only works for the *S/PDIF* interface and will unlock *Dolby Digital Live* and *DTS Connect*


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2022)

Out of curiosity, why don't you just compile the driver with all the changes and patched files? I can show you at some time if you like, and how to sign files and the driver.
You should also be able to use the current driver set (DCH), rather than the HDA legacy ones, however that's really down to you.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Jan 31, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't you just compile the driver with all the changes and patched files? I can show you at some time if you like, and how to sign files and the driver.
> You should also be able to use the current driver set (DCH), rather than the HDA legacy ones, however that's really down to you.


This is interesting because the truth is that I don't know anything about compilation, I don't know how to sign and I always had problems with the DCH, currently I use my Sony BDV-N9200W/N9200WL Home Theatre System AV Receiver since it is compatible with DTS and Dolby Digital in the interface SPDIF, instead my 4K Q7FN 55'' TV only supports Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital+ (ARC) it does not support DTS, DTS HD or DTS X and the HDMI input only supports 2 PCM channels so I connect directly from my PC to the Receiver AV BDV-N9200W / N9200WL via SPDIF interface

Sony BDV-N9200W/N9200WL Home Theatre System


----------



## Ferather (Jan 31, 2022)

Indeed ARC is just the older SPDIF standard, eARC is still behind current SPDIF, in terms of the driver don't worry, I was just curious.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

also have dolby digital live (5.1Surround) selected in realtek


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> View attachment 234928View attachment 234929


what an exaggeration man, my spdif barely supports dts and dolby digital xD



AudiophiIe said:


> View attachment 234928View attachment 234929
> also have dolby digital live (5.1Surround) selected in realtek





for now i only have those encoders
Note: *DTS X* and *Dolby Atmos* for *home theater* don't work because they send me to the microsoft store and I have the 2 legally purchased licenses.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't think there is a connector or device with such availability because it's a very extensive modding process that bypasses the manufacturer's device allocation for audio formats
I'm working on a method to unlock the following spatial sound formats for everyone, regardless of device and licenses.
"Dolby Atmos for built-in speakers"
"Dolby Atmos for Home Theater"
& "DTS:X for Home Theater"

but first i will finish a browser extension and merge my project with @emanresu 's  and release it here in this forum.
other formats can already be unlocked with the help of modding knowledge and appropriate driver modifications, which can be downloaded here in the forum
for example, of course, your featured mod! and the mods by Ferather Alan Fox and Alan Finotty!
DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] | TechPowerUp Forums
DTS:X APO4 + DTS Interactive for Most Devices | TechPowerUp Forums
Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows | TechPowerUp Forums (Apo Driver)
Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10 | TechPowerUp Forums
you also can take a look at https://hifi.ooo

_________________________________________
spdif formats








						Formats
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> I don't think there is a connector or device with such availability because it's a very extensive modding process that bypasses the manufacturer's device allocation for audio formats
> I'm working on a method to unlock the following spatial sound formats for everyone, regardless of device and licenses.
> "Dolby Atmos for built-in speakers"
> "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater"
> ...


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

Edited


AudiophiIe said:


> I don't think there is a connector or device with such availability because it's a very extensive modding process that bypasses the manufacturer's device allocation for audio formats
> I'm working on a method to unlock the following spatial sound formats for everyone, regardless of device and licenses.
> "Dolby Atmos for built-in speakers"
> "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater"
> ...


Edited


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

all formats are playable through my spdif all with the exception of *AAC,* *Microsoft WMA Pro Audio, 88.2kHz, 96.0kHz *and* 192.0 kHz*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Very nice to know, looks like Win11 has better sample detection on SPDIF, I wonder if they bugged the test files like in Win10, 192k never plays a tone, but I can set the device to 192k and get audio.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Very nice to know, looks like Win11 has better sample detection on SPDIF, I wonder if they bugged the test files like in Win10, 192k never plays a tone, but I can set the device to 192k and get audio.


is it possible to play 96khz and 192khz?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Set the device on output, that's PCM, so if you are bitstreaming Interactive, it does not apply. First disable bistreaming, and set the device to 96k and play audio.

Im impressed to see how quickly Microsoft are reacting to TOSLink 2.0, even though its over a decade in age, rofl.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Set the device on output, that's PCM, so if you are bitstreaming Interactive, it does not apply. First disable bistreaming, and set the device to 96k and play audio.
> 
> Im impressed to see how quickly Microsoft are reacting to TOSLink 2.0, even though its over a decade in age, rofl.


according to the specifications of my receiver it only supports 96khz at 2 stereo channels in PCM


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

That's why then


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> That's why then


my other question is are these audio formats: DTS HD Master, Dolby True HD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTSX E1 and E2, Dolby Digital Plus(Dolby Atmos) real formats? because I find it very strange that my home theater can play them through SPDIF knowing that in its manual specifications it says very clearly that it only supports 2-channel PCM at 48khz, Dolby Digital (Core) and DTS (Core) via SPDIF Digital Audio TV


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Windows does not have play samples for anything other than AC3 and DTS Surround, even if it did, it will still use DirectSound, and play-do the same.

To elaborate, DirectSound will only ever send AC3 (Dolby Digital Live!), and DTS Surround (aka DTS Core).
So, EAC3 (DD+) becomes AC3, DTS-HD MA, DTS-HD HRA, core only, no TrueHD.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Windows does not have play samples for anything other than AC3 and DTS Surround, even if it did, it will still use DirectSound, and play-do the same.
> 
> To elaborate, DirectSound will only ever send AC3 (Dolby Digital Live!), and DTS Surround (aka DTS Core).
> So, EAC3 (DD+) becomes AC3, DTS-HD MA, DTS-HD HRA, core only, no TrueHD.


But I mean, these formats are false, so they are only DTS and Dolby digital, only with other names?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

They are true formats (by ID), else you would not get Atmos and DTS:X HT as formats, Windows simply has no test samples.
When I wrote the files, the test sample was required to show the format in the box, that may have changed.

Note: There are no encoded test samples on HDMI either, only SPDIF works this way on Windows.

----

Representing Formats for IEC 61937 Transmissions - Win32 apps | Microsoft Docs

You can read more about SPDIF here, and also here.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

My bad:








						Formats
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



now AAC and WMA 100% are also usable!
accidentally had defined the test file incorrectly


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Set the device on output, that's PCM, so if you are bitstreaming Interactive, it does not apply. First disable bistreaming, and set the device to 96k and play audio.
> 
> Im impressed to see how quickly Microsoft are reacting to TOSLink 2.0, even though its over a decade in age, rofl.


I tried to do what you told me but nothing just 88.2khz, 96.0khz and 192.0khz can not be played and nothing is heard by spdif


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

That's because of the unit, but that's how you test, by setting the device to said sample rate, and playing audio.
You unit will not go further than 48k on SPDIF, as it states in the screenshots you posted.

On HDMI you can go up to 96k 2 channels, slightly odd setup to be honest.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 3, 2022)

I gave up, I see a lot of programming in each post and I don't fully understand, I just wanted to have *DDL *and *DTSi *unlocked along with *DPLII *and *DTS Neo* in the latest version *DCH Realtek console*. I think i will stick with my old patched realtek drivers R2.80 Legacy

**


----------



## emanresu (Feb 4, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> I gave up, I see a lot of programming in each post and I don't fully understand, I just wanted to have *DDL *and *DTSi *unlocked along with *DPLII *and *DTS Neo* in the latest version *DCH Realtek console*. I think i will stick with my old patched realtek drivers R2.80 Legacy
> 
> **



And you will have it  People just need to clarify their English sometimes, so there are no confusions.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 6, 2022)

plugging my *headphones *into the speaker plug interface brought up other options that I didn't realize


If I set my speakers to *7.1 channel* i get these effects





*Dolby Pro Logic IIx *converts any audio signal to *6.1* or *7.1 channels*





*DTS Neo PC* for *7.1 speakers*





If I set my speakers to *2.1 channel* i get these effects





*Dolby Virtual Speaker *get *5.1 channel* sound effect with just two speakers





*DTS Neo PC *only works in quadraphonic or 5.1 or 7.1 speaker mode


----------



## emanresu (Feb 6, 2022)

There is a software, which @Ferather has a newer version than me of,
which will give you DTS Interactive, @Gustavo Sicha


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 6, 2022)

emanresu said:


> There is a software, which @Ferather has a newer version than me of,
> which will give you DTS Interactive, @Gustavo Sicha


actually I want both not only DTS Interactive + DTS Neo PC I also want Dolby Digital Live and its current Dolby Pro Logic II, IIx add-ons


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 15, 2022)

emanresu said:


> There is a software, which @Ferather has a newer version than me of,
> which will give you DTS Interactive, @Gustavo Sicha


Are there newer versions of *DTS Connect*, *Neo PC* and *Interactive*?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

No, other than maybe Neo:X.


----------



## dirtybirdz1017 (Feb 16, 2022)

Is there anything that will work for ALC 4080?

My mobo is asus z690-f.

Trying to just output DDL 5.1 to my Soundblaster g6.

Any recommendations/replacements? What are most people doing that used optical as 5.1? HDMI?


----------



## Medtner (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the z690-f that is struggling with this. Getting the surround DTS with the "decoding" light on the z906 isn't easy, I guess...

I had an Z390 Auros Master previously, and had to go through these hoops every time I needed to reinstall or something happened to the audio drivers. I never really understood what I did, and thus never really remembered what to do. Always a complete dumpsterfire.

Many people say it can't be done, but I know I have had it done so that I can get surround in my games. It works, but I don't know how, and I have spent 5-6 hours this evening trying to figure it out. 

Again, glad I'm not alone, and also that this forum seems to have a nerd or two that can help a brother out. 

Many thanks for the efforts people go through! :-D


----------



## a_alchemist (Mar 19, 2022)

I am so glad and sad at the same time, glad I found this forum and the geeks here, sad because I upgraded to z690 yesterday, which after research I found that the "decoding" light on the z906 wouldn't lit coz of this ALC-4080 USB based thing. I am not much of a technical geek, have had been using a Maximus VII ranger since 2015, worked like a charm over SPDIF. No matter whatever I do, it didn't work.

Staying tuned with fingers crossed for an update on this.


----------



## filipefc (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello!!

there is a method that can be used to HDMI > HT too?

I have a nvidia gpu and Sony HT thay supports Dolby Digital and DTS over SPDIF and HDMI.

someone know a tutorial to use Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive on my HDMI?

my HT accept this formats






and I have this controller


----------



## Rainer (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi Guys, I did the Patch and indeed have DD now  however, I can't get my realtek control panel to work.  No matter what I do it just won't start. I also tried opening RAVCpl64.exe a couple of times - without success.

Is there a hack for the realtek tool too?Anyone having similar issues? I'm on Win11 btw. If there is no other option I would be fine with the Windows settings but it still would be nice to have the full range of options. Many thanks!!!

------------------- EDIT --------------------------------------------

Ok it definitely has to be R2.80. I tried with 2.82, which is not working for the HD panel. For anyone having trouble finding a zip download for R2.80 (other link was exe): https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/REALTEK/Realtek-High-Definition-Audio-Driver-280.shtml


----------



## DDL51 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm running a 2010 Mac Pro with OpenCore and UEFI dual-booting macOS and Windows 11 21H2 (22000.652) - so the latest version. I disabled Secure Boot, Driver Signing, and Defender, then followed these instructions, and I was able to get DDL and DTS Interactive showing in Realtek HD Audio Manager, but it's not working properly in games like Overwatch. I only hear sounds from the Front-Left and Front-Right speakers.

The last time it was working properly was probably around early February. I could hear discrete sounds from all 5 individual channels, depending on my position. If a gun was firing behind me and to the right, I heard it from the right-rear speaker. As my character rotated, the sound would move from speaker to speaker properly, as expected.

I run Overwatch around March 8, and suddenly I only hear sound from the Front-Left and Front-Right speakers.

I test it in Windows Sounds > Playback tab > double-click Realtek Digital Output > Supported Formats tab > under Encoded formats, select Dolby Digital > Test > I hear 6 discrete sounds from 6 discrete separate channels properly (5 + sub). I click the Advanced tab > Default Format is Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) > Test > I hear the same test sound from the Front-Left, a pause (which would presumably be the center channel), then the proper test sound from the Front-Right...and that's it. Every time, I see the "DECODE" light actuated on my Logitech Z906 "receiver." I check the General tab > Jack Information > Rear Panel RCA Jack - which is incorrect. I am connected via optical TosLink cable.

Spatial Sound is off.

FWIW, in the Realtek HD Audio Manager > Speaker Configuration tab > only 2 speakers are showing, and in the Speaker configuration sub-section, Stereo is selected and grayed out/greyed out/disabled. So, it seems the machine isn't detecting the fact that the speakers are connected via TosLink. So, I disconnected and reconnected and even tried a different cable. No changes.

I uninstalled the drivers, tried the latest ones, tried the Windows ones, reinstalled Windows, and tested just about everything else I could imagine.

What the heck could've happened over the last few weeks? Radeon RX580 update? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Apr 28, 2022)

DDL51 said:


> I'm running a 2010 Mac Pro with OpenCore and UEFI dual-booting macOS and Windows 11 21H2 (22000.652) - so the latest version. I disabled Secure Boot, Driver Signing, and Defender, then followed these instructions, and I was able to get DDL and DTS Interactive showing in Realtek HD Audio Manager and working in games like Overwatch: I could hear discrete sounds from all 5 individual channels, depending on my position. If a gun was firing behind me and to the right, I heard it from the right-rear speaker. As my character rotated, the sound would move from speaker to speaker properly, as expected.
> 
> The last time it was working properly was probably around early February.
> 
> ...


The solution is to remove the audio drivers again with DDU and follow the realtek installation guide again, patching its dll


----------



## DDL51 (Apr 28, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> The solution is to remove the audio drivers again with DDU and follow the realtek installation guide again, patching its dll


Well I'll be damned! It worked! You're the best! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## DDL51 (May 23, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> The solution is to remove the audio drivers again with DDU and follow the realtek installation guide again, patching its dll


Just kidding. I just tried it again, and same problem. Nothing has changed except the fact that I haven't booted to Windows on this machine in about 2 weeks, but I did update macOS to 12.4. So as you previously suggested, I removed the audio drivers again using DDU, making sure to disable both my wifi and ethernet connections while running DDU in Safe Mode, then I followed the Realtek installation guide, patching its DLL, and still I'm having the same issue as previously stated.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (May 23, 2022)

DDL51 said:


> Just kidding. I just tried it again, and same problem. Nothing has changed except the fact that I haven't booted to Windows on this machine in about 2 weeks, but I did update macOS to 12.4. So as you previously suggested, I removed the audio drivers again using DDU, making sure to disable both my wifi and ethernet connections while running DDU in Safe Mode, then I followed the Realtek installation guide, patching its DLL, and still I'm having the same issue as previously stated.


try to use versions older than R2.80, such as R2.70


----------



## DDL51 (May 23, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> try to use versions older than R2.80, such as R2.70


Ok. I’ll try it.



Gustavo Sicha said:


> try to use versions older than R2.80, such as R2.70


This did not work unfortunately. I still only hear 2.1 sound. It's as if I have the proper drivers that show Dolby Digital Live 5.1 in the sound options, and it is selected, but it's like I don't have the proper license to unlock/utilize DDL 5.1.


----------



## lavalake (May 24, 2022)

I have tried DDU, DDU in safe mode, but no matter what I do, Windows automatically installs the latest Realtek drivers, after which the old drivers won't install. Any ideas?


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

lavalake said:


> I have tried DDU, DDU in safe mode, but no matter what I do, Windows automatically installs the latest Realtek drivers, after which the old drivers won't install. Any ideas?


Download the drivers you need, then disable all networking and restart in safe mode.


----------



## lavalake (May 24, 2022)

Thanks, I tried this and it still doesn't work / defaults to the regular drivers. I'm happy to get the buy the proper licenses, if that were an option. Otherwise, I'll just settle for getting a proper sound card.


----------



## DDL51 (May 24, 2022)

So I just used DDU to wipe out all the old drivers and let Windows take over. Here is what it installs by default:







Notice it says "Rear Panel Optical Jack" and Dolby Digital is available. When I test, I hear sounds from all 6 channels.

But no Dolby Digital 5.1. Only 2 channel:





I also have AMD Radeon Adrenalin software installed. I wonder if this is somehow conflicting. Should I remove it?

Is the below unsigned driver an issue?


----------



## DDL51 (May 27, 2022)

For what it’s worth, nothing worked, so I decided to connect an HDMI cable from my video card to a 5.1 receiver, and now surround it working as expected.

I don’t think optical is a long term tenable solution. In fact, it seems the entire industry is heading away from optical and DDL/DTSC because as much as I enjoy tinkering, HDMI seems to be a better standard that is more widely supported without the need for hacks. For further evidence, I look no further than the current generation Mac Pro; no optical in or out. Just HDMI.

Anyway, thank you all for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Duende (May 27, 2022)

DDL51 said:


> So I just used DDU to wipe out all the old drivers and let Windows take over. Here is what it installs by default:
> 
> View attachment 248692View attachment 248694
> 
> ...


I was waiting for your feedback, just create my account to thank you. I'm in the exact same situation.

The strange thing that when i play the netflix app on 5.1 audio all the speakers works just fine.
Maybe if i use potplayer (i just care for 5.1 in movies/series) it can be solved? @Ferather know so much, maybe he can help me out. I will try send him a message.

Anyways, thanks so much everyone!


----------



## tsunami2311 (Jun 7, 2022)

I am assuming this will work on windows 10 too? I still running asrock z170 extrame plus with ALC1150 and modifed drivers 7614 from 2018?

Just download newest drivers and use that patch?
last time I tried the AAF drivers everything worked but the DDL


----------



## sefbacsi (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi I`m not pc expert Please can you make video step by step ? thank so much


----------



## grifers (Jun 26, 2022)

Hello, It does not work with the ALC1220A codec of the Asus Tuf Gaming Z690 board, when starting the installation it says error. I need some drivers for this board and this codec to amplify the sound from the SPDIF optical output, I don't need pro-logic or other upmixers, my own my home-cinema has its own. The problem is that the sound is too low, not even with the APO Equaliser I can't get the sound amplified enough, it can be heard a bit more than stock (with the Equaliser Apo), but not nearly as good as with my previous Z370-E board (ALC1220 codec without letter "a") ant this drivers (#206):.









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

SUBSYS_1025066C  Open Dolby Digital Live and DHT 4      SUBSYS_10438546   DTS Connect + DTS UltraPC 2




					www.techpowerup.com
				




@Gustavo Sicha @Ferather @AAF Optimus


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks you so much working everything fine in windows 11 version 21H2 OS Build 22000.778


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 11, 2022)

my pc:
windows 11
Aorus X570 motherboard with the ALC1200 audio codec (optical out for me)
3080ti hdmi out
lg 43" um69010pua (input = bitstream/pcm) and (output = pcm or passthrough).
Vizio SB3251n-E0 soundbar (5.1)
Vizio SB3821-c6   soundbar (2.1)

im a gamer and want 3d positional audio working with all 5 channels independently and sub too.

im just trying to figure it all out.
on my 2.1 soundbar i somehow got the amber light to come on while playing a certain file i had and then i tried same settings on the 5.1 soundbar and it didnt work.
i thought i only moved the optical cable and power cable back to other soundbar but no amber light.
by messing around wit more realtek settings in the sound manager i can now get the white light to come on the 2.1 soundbar at will by playing DD 5.1 ac3 media but i swear i got the amber light to come on too.
does anyone know what the amber light is for what enoder?

is there anyway to get 5.1 3d positional audio working with what i have named above?
i dont care about movies so much. mostly gaming.
if it can be done with my gpu thats fine too but having it connected to my motherboard realtek ALC1200 optical out is fine especially if these drivers will work.

more info would be great thanks


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Jul 12, 2022)

can we install this or is useless?


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 12, 2022)

Device Manager
realtek digital output = 10.0.22000.1
reaktek audio device = 6.0.9075.1

driver from gigabyte = mb_driver_612_realtekdch_6.0.9235.1

will i be able to do this with my gigabyte aorus x570 elite wifi (AMD) motherboard over the toslink with windows 11?


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Jul 13, 2022)

why i ca'n see members reply??? xd


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 13, 2022)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> can we install this or is useless?


how to disable updates?


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Jul 13, 2022)

tdbone1 said:


> how to disable updates?


microsoft upgrade is already disabled in my pc, logically it would be not good to do this upgrade (due to the files patch) 
but I ask just in case lol 
thanks for reply


----------



## kqlandia (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello, everyone, i have gigabyte b450m ds3h wifi, and a Sony receiver str-k685 with optical toslink connection, i try yo get Dolby digital and dts interactive 5.1 but only get 2.1, i been installed the AAF optimus sound, how can i get real 5.1?, with all fetures like nahimic 3 sound blaster connect etc.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 17, 2022)

tdbone1 said:


> Device Manager
> realtek digital output = 10.0.22000.1
> reaktek audio device = 6.0.9075.1
> 
> ...



latest realtek audio drivers from Gigabyte are 6.0.9287.1 and 6.0.9360.1 (9360 is from GigaIPC, gigabyte's embedded solution-focused subsidiary company)


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 19, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> latest realtek audio drivers from Gigabyte are 6.0.9287.1 and 6.0.9360.1 (9360 is from GigaIPC, gigabyte's embedded solution-focused subsidiary company)


but then i would need to patch them with a patcher?

why does Pihto's patch get detected as a virus with windows 11 antivirus software?




ive done some testing in my windows 11 with ALC1200 using optical out going to a 5.1 soundbar with hdmi and optical in.
1st i pause windows updates so i dont have to disconnect interent (lan or wifi).
i used the drive store explorer app and force deleted anything at my regular windows 11 desktop (not safe mode).
i then started the Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental driver install and let it finish to where it says do you want to restart.
at this point i check to make sure the registry entry is there for *DisableProtectedAudioDG 1*
click restart and when it boots up let the installer finish and reboot again.
ok at this point i have no realtek audio console and can only use the windows sound devices.
my ddl and dts interactive are not working.

so i disabled secure boot
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

rebooted and did the same process over as i mentioned above.

can i now enable secure boot and do:
bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

i still have no gigabyte or realtek audio console. i use windows sound and i can pick dolby digital live 5.1 or dts interactive 5.1




please provide the pre-packaged experimental driver always. i live the prepackaged until i learn more why the patach says its a virus/trojan.
thanks


----------



## l0gic (Aug 22, 2022)

I just want to say thank you. Really, thank you. This method worked for me. I have a Win10 gigabyte Z97m d3h, Realtek ALC892 codec, using a Sharp Soundbar HT SB600, 400W system. using SPDIF, after 10 years using the soundbar I wouldnt get the DTS or Dolby feature until now. The sound is richer. I can hear the difference. I could only get to get PCM which just sounded like 3.5 jack and it sounded like crap. The only time that the soundbar would display Dolby Digital or DTS sign on the soundbar display was when I get on windows 10 use the test sounds on the control panel. Now I can really enjoy flac music and soundbar is doing his work. Thank you!!!!


----------



## mycop (Aug 31, 2022)

This method will help to simple enable dd\dts at HDMI output? 
Unfortunley... my board have Disabled SPDIF output...


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Sep 4, 2022)

Here is a more detailed guide on the subject.

Guide to enable Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive for Windows 10/11


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi there I reinstall windows 11 and now i can find "Download and extract zip file containing original Realtek HD audio drivers R2.80" the zip file, hep please


----------



## Hexality (Nov 4, 2022)

I need a way to bring DTS Neo PC and its upmix back to Windows 11, any thoughts on this?
I have a Philips PWR2006-01 connected to the analog outputs of my ASUS TUF B550m-Plus and I get no bass on the speakers due to windows outputting the audio only through the main FL/FR speakers instead of using at least 2.1

(Everything works fine if playing a 5.1 audio file, my problem is when I want to play song/stereo files through the system)


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 4, 2022)

Hexality said:


> I need a way to bring DTS Neo PC and its upmix back to Windows 11, any thoughts on this?
> I have a Philips PWR2006-01 connected to the analog outputs of my ASUS TUF B550m-Plus and I get no bass on the speakers due to windows outputting the audio only through the main FL/FR speakers instead of using at least 2.1
> 
> (Everything works fine if playing a 5.1 audio file, my problem is when I want to play song/stereo files through the system)
> ...



Hi
Could you pls send a Picture from the Rear-Side of your Philips Audio-System?

And, @Hexality, I'll give you an Idea for a good Driver. Junp to Alan Finottys Forum and get an excellently modded Audio-Driver for your PC


----------



## Hexality (Nov 4, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi
> Could you pls send a Picture from the Rear-Side of your Philips Audio-System?
> 
> And, @Hexality, I'll give you an Idea for a good Driver. Junp to Alan Finottys Forum and get an excellently modded Audio-Driver for your PC


Rear side of the system doesn't actually matter as its a modded system that is converted from a DSUB-based cable into triple 3.5mm analog jacks.
the correct plugs are already appearing in the post I made and, as I've said, the system works with 5.1 files, but limits sound to the 2 front full-range speakers when playing stereo files instead of propagating using system fullfill (which isn't available anymore for some reason).

About the alan driver, I already use it but have no available option to propagate the audio.


----------



## oplix (Nov 6, 2022)

tdbone1 said:


> but then i would need to patch them with a patcher?
> 
> why does Pihto's patch get detected as a virus with windows 11 antivirus software?
> View attachment 255280
> ...


I could not get ANYTHING to work. I tried twenty different drivers and 10 different menthods. Nothing would activate DDL on my new motherboard.

THIS WORKED! THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## RazielTek (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for that guide !


I have an ASUS TUF Z390-Pro Gaming, with ALC1200, and I tried many times following that guide, but it never worked... (With Realtek drivers version *R2.80 or R2.82), *Windows always put back to default driver....

So i tried with one of the drivers available on the page for my mainboard on Asus website (Realtek Audio Driver V 6.0.1.8516 for Windows 10 64-bit---(WHQL)), but no *rltkAPO64.dll *or *rltkAPO.dll *in the folder, only RltkAPOU64.dll.

So i took RltkAPO64.dll already patched, and renamed it RltkAPOU64.dll to replace original file, and it WORKS !


----------



## Nusuth (Dec 8, 2022)

RazielTek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for that guide !
> 
> ...


YES! THANK YOU!

I ran into the same issue as you did - I tried everything, AAF modded drivers - no luck, DTS and DD didn't show up (it worked in some old version from 2020. which I couldn't find anymore). Then I found this thread, modded the R2.80 drivers, installed them, and DTS and DD showed up - only to be replaced by Windows Update drivers, which couldn't be stopped. Then I saw your post, went to Gigabyte driver site (I have Aorus Pro WiFi Z390), downloaded the latest drivers (6.0.9225.1), found the *rltkAPO64U.dll *in the installation folder, replaced it with *modded and renamed rltkAPO64.dll*, ran the installation with driver signature disabled, restarted the system - and DD and DTS are finally there! And since it's a signed driver, and latest one, it's not replaced by Windows Update! So FINALLY there is a usable workaround to get DD and DTS on my TOSLINK connected receiver connected to 5.1 surround!

Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## doogie (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks, replacing the file also worked for me on a Z390 motherboard with ALC1220 codec


----------



## RazielTek (Dec 23, 2022)

i'm glad it works


----------



## Boekentorff (Monday at 10:31 PM)

For me this does not seem to work? you have any idea why
i did all the steps ...tried it several times...does not work its still only 2 channels avaiable and no hd audio manager on my pc and no dts or dolby


----------

